# Pro trainer communication



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

What are your expectations for communication with your trainer? What are the "industry" standards for this? Is it reasonable to expect a trainer to return your email or phone call within 24-48 hours in most cases? 

The reason I ask is that I know trainers are very busy folks, but in all fairness, we are all very busy. It's a busy world we live in, and I personally don't know any successful business folks who do not quickly respond to their clients or potential clients.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

jgsanders said:


> What are your expectations for communication with your trainer? What are the "industry" standards for this? Is it reasonable to expect a trainer to return your email or phone call within 24-48 hours in most cases?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I know trainers are very busy folks, but in all fairness, we are all very busy. It's a busy world we live in, and I personally don't know any successful business folks who do not quickly respond to their clients or potential clients.


If an owner calls me (I prefer texts)I will get back to them that evening or in-between big water tests while someone else is running....I think the biggest thing that owners need to realize that progress is measured in weeks not days.

It still baffles me that some individuals that have had well over 16 yrs of education expects miracles in 3 mths.with their animal....although I do have a real pain in the but client that requires pics of the setup and how the dog did on each phase of the test...I hope he reads this lol...Jim


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

jd6400 said:


> If an owner calls me (I prefer texts)I will get back to them that evening or in-between big water tests while someone else is running....I think the biggest thing that owners need to realize that progress is measured in weeks not days.
> 
> It still baffles me that some individuals that have had well over 16 yrs of education expects miracles in 3 mths.with their animal....although I do have a real pain in the but client that requires pics of the setup and how the dog did on each phase of the test...I hope he reads this lol...Jim


Not only is that client sending you text but he is also sending them to your son and daughter. Lol.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

j towne said:


> Not only is that client sending you text but he is also sending them to your son and daughter. Lol.


I really think the owner has too much time on his hands..lol...Jim


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll classify ''Pro Trainer'' as in someone who charges a fee to a client for services to train their dog 
I personally offer a video diary on the progress. This is not weekly or fortnightly , but progressively. It's also my part of the individuals program to look back and act as referral or reference with their dog on how we achieved certain stages .
Almost every client has complained that I am difficult to get hold off on the phone !...I answer that by saying 'I was busy with your dog' .
Late night with a well deserved beer I'm talking to 'RTF'S who haven't got a clue what I'm saying except 'Bubba' 
We (uk) don't have e-collar programs so the phase with the ''Pro trainer'' is shorter than in (USA) , More time is then spent with the owner/handler as a phase 2 ?
(Well, it's the way I do it anyway) .
http://www.polmaisegundogs.co.uk/residential-training.html


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This topic has been discussed before in lots of detail. To directly answer your question, it depends. How often do you call him?
I had one client that would call every day. I finally quit answering his calls. He would then call from a different number. I gave him a progress report weekly but told him not to call me. I would call him. I was glad when his dog went home.

I gave all owners a weekly update by email. Then as technology improved, videos at certain milestone dates.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I once had a client that called every single day. And wanted to spend a good 20 minutes on the phone each time. Finally I told her that I had X number of minutes each day allocated to training her dogs, and I could either spend it talking to her on the phone or working her dogs. I don't think she realized up until then how much time she was taking. My usual is every two weeks, since that's when there's enough progress to talk about. The exception is the couple of clients I have who live within a couple of hours and come to work with their dogs regularly. They only call if they can't get here for a couple of weeks. I try to return calls and emails within a day when possible.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

If a pro has time to take every call and is posting crap on the internet and Facebook all the time I would not be happy. I would like a call back within 24-48 hours but I only call maybe once a month if that.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

They should live up to whatever expectations they set with you, no more, no less. If no expectations were set, clear that up first, before complaining.

It' s a lot of money for anyone, you have a right to good service. That said a good pro has a 14 hour a day 6-7 day a week job so some understanding is needed.

Clear communication is the key yo all of it.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

The crazy thing is that I haven't even hired a trainer yet, I'm trying to. I've watched 10 or more "Pro's" work their dogs at hunt tests this spring, and had 3 trainers picked out I really thought would fit well with my dog. I've called and emailed those 3 different trainers over the past month seeking information on starting this fall. Not 1 of the 3 has called, emailed, texted me back. While I'm sure all 3 are great people and trainers, I find it hard to "pester" them into taking my money and extended family member each month.

Is the demand for trainers beyond supply currently?


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

I always call clients back when they call. It may be that night or even the next day but I do call back. I occasionally post set ups and blurbs about the dogs on our Facebook page. They love that!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

All the ones I know are doing really well and have all they can handle and some have waiting lists. This is a far cry from a few years back.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

I return all missed calls same day...my wife really loves that while we're trying to eat supper but I try and remember "what if I was on the other side of this coin?" I too prefer texts as I can send responses in between dogs rather than have a 30 minute conversation. Another poster mentioned previously that progress is measured in weeks, not days. I try and explain that to my clients up front...some just need a little more communication for their check than a monthly progress report.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

The best pro I sent my pup to was terrible at returning texts and calls! I checked references and talked to him a lot before dropping my pup off and could not be happier with results!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

scully said:


> The best pro I sent my pup to was terrible at returning texts and calls! I checked references and talked to him a lot before dropping my pup off and could not be happier with results!


Same story I have lived! I know my trainer is training his butt off and I appreciate that. When I leave him a message that "I need to talk to him" he calls back that day most of the time. It did take 2-3 calls before I got him to call me back to get on his truck.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

jgsanders said:


> The crazy thing is that I haven't even hired a trainer yet, I'm trying to. I've watched 10 or more "Pro's" work their dogs at hunt tests this spring, and had 3 trainers picked out I really thought would fit well with my dog. I've called and emailed those 3 different trainers over the past month seeking information on starting this fall. Not 1 of the 3 has called, emailed, texted me back. While I'm sure all 3 are great people and trainers, I find it hard to "pester" them into taking my money and extended family member each month.
> *
> Is the demand for trainers beyond supply currently*?


I believe the good ones are. 
Maybe it is time for a field trip and meet them in person....IMO


----------



## passthru (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe they just miss their dog. If I don't see or hear from one of my kids for a few days I'm calling them. I'm stopping by to see them. I'm inviting them over for dinner. My pup is part of my life. I would miss her and want to know how her daily life is going.


----------



## Heinz87 (Dec 15, 2010)

I see it from a different point of view. I understand how much time is involved. But we pay more for training of our dogs then what i pay a strength coach to train me 5 days a week 4-5 hours a day. Now the both are athletes. The strength coach develops a programmed plan with goals in mind and what phase in training is trying to be accomplished. Each week is recorded and every rep is counted or timed. The point it the coach creates a periodization weather it a block or linear but its a thought out plan u get every week and know the game plan. Alot you complain and say training isnt built in days but in months you are correct, but the quality calculated days is what makes those months happen faster. So i have high expectations and standards. I think you should be given a game plan and evaluate/self scout that plan each week. Not because its being to nosey but because it helps build and keep you going in the direction that u want to take. Alot of people make excuses but all the great athletes ive seen they know how to prepare and plan out what it takes to be great. I think dogs are the same way they are athletes so to really reach there full potential and create a complete dog you need to plan out and create goals and hold accountabilty to the standards that need to be accomplished.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

I think this thread speaks a lot about where the last two generations have come from......

1) the helicopter parents .... Need to be involved in every step and every decision thier kid makes...

2) The instant gratification generation of the afore mentioned....


I send my dog south for 4/5 months each winter... I talk with my pro 3-5 times during that period...

No e- mail no texts.... If he needs to talk to me he'll call...

Jim (jd6400). I don't miss those days at all....

Randy


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

I talk to my Pro maybe once a month. I have faith he is working toward the goal we set and will let me know when or if the knucklehead has issues. If you have faith and trust in your trainer then no news is good news in my book.


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> If a pro has time to take every call and is posting crap on the internet and Facebook all the time I would not be happy. I would like a call back within 24-48 hours but I only call maybe once a month if that.


My guy is NOT an internet guy! He is, however, VERY good at communicating! He multitasks VERY well and, while he is training, he talks on the phone...don't be offended if he blows a whistle or two during the conversation...and is a texting the machine! If he didn't do it, there wouldn't be enough time in the day. I usually contact him every couple weeks either by text or a phone call. He is super good about returning calls! sometimes he gets busy with a particular problem dog....usually mine...and forgets but that is rare. Most importantly, he doesn't let the phone call or text to interfere with training. If he gets to a point where he has to chose between training and talking, the phone call is terminated.

At hunt tests, I sometimes get an update...sometimes during setup changes but most of the time he calls on Sunday evening and gives me a full report. He usually gets headed for home as soon as he get our ribbons....it's usually a drive of several hours. He doesn't text while driving because of the safety aspect an he "valuable" cargo. 

Bottom line, we communicate with each other but he is VERY accessible without sacrificing traiing time.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rnd said:


> I think this thread speaks a lot about where the last two generations have come from......
> 
> 1) the helicopter parents .... Need to be involved in every step and every decision thier kid makes...
> 
> ...


Randy ,you are a rarity in the client department and I think your analogy is spot on.It also helps out you have your dog with a very successful and established pro,not to mention a super nice guy...Jim


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Amen and amen. To each his own, of course, but I'd prefer my trainer spend time training my dog rather than talking to me and the other 20+ clients every day, if that is the choice. I expect about once a month unless there is a problem. YMMV.



Rnd said:


> I think this thread speaks a lot about where the last two generations have come from......
> 
> 1) the helicopter parents .... Need to be involved in every step and every decision thier kid makes...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Rnd said:


> I think this thread speaks a lot about where the last two generations have come from......
> 
> 1) the helicopter parents .... Need to be involved in every step and every decision thier kid makes...
> 
> ...


Helicopter kids That is a new one! Wishing some parents were involved w/ their kids more often than not! Yes, I can see us being very concerned about our dogs more than kids! 

Was w/ Al Arthur yesterday in North Michigan. Very busy man w/ alot of dogs to do in a day, plus answer questions from clients present & phone calls. The day extends from very early morning to late at night. He runs every dog (which is many) precisely, fairly and making good decisions on what dogs need what for where that dog is in training. If he has to move; no problem simplify so as he puts it, "black and white to the dog". It is all about teaching the dog! There are times, yes, they can answer questions but working under a schedule such as I have seen from a day trainers point of view; it is hectic and alot to do. IMO

People would have to be patient when placing their dog w/ a pro and not expect a daily synopsis or lengthy reports of how their dog is doing frequently. IMO. I would expect this to be the same scenario w/ most pros. I also see and from what I have heard that selection of a pro would have maybe IMO more to do w/ how you get along, personality or when you have your meeting w/ the pro the first impression, rumors all factor into the equation before sending your dog to her/him. Alot of variables to consider. IMO 

You know yourself from teaching your dog the light bulb doesn't come on every day during training & something remarkable occurs. I can wish!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> *The crazy thing is that I haven't even hired a trainer yet, I'm trying to.* I've watched 10 or more "Pro's" work their dogs at hunt tests this spring, and had 3 trainers picked out I really thought would fit well with my dog. I've called and emailed those 3 different trainers over the past month seeking information on starting this fall. Not 1 of the 3 has called, emailed, texted me back. While I'm sure all 3 are great people and trainers, I find it hard to "pester" them into taking my money and extended family member each month.
> 
> Is the demand for trainers beyond supply currently?


Most likely the trainers are full. Was your email short and sweet, I would like to talk to you about training my dog? or did you go into detail what your expectations were with a trainer and what you expect to be done?


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

With my first lab and first trainer I had probably weekly conversations although it was often 2-3 days before I got a call back. The reports were very good and because the results were good it fed my desire for more updates and phone calls. I'm sure that first trainer regretted it. I also had a somewhat misguided view of what to expect out of my trainer with my first lab.

Move on 3-4 years down the road and I've been lucky enough to find trainers who spend a lot of personal time with my lab and will even let him stay in the house on occasion. One area that I do expect a lot of communication from my trainer is the result of the test/trial. I like to know how things went at the end of the test. I don't need to know ever series, but a test on Saturday or Sunday night about pass/fail and in general how the run went is sufficient.

It is important for you as a client to communicate your expectations of communication with the trainer in the beginning. As long as both are in agreement with your expectations then you should hold the trainer to them.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

The first couple of weeks i text/call my clients couple times a week to let them know how pup is doing, settling in well, eating well, getting along with other dogs etc... The first month is the hardest on people But after the first month its normally once every 2 weeks, i shoot go pro video and put up on facebook text each client tell them video is up and what we are working on/doing/issue etc.. And most are good with that Video helped A LOT!!!! 4-5 years ago i didnt have video and would spend 20-40 minutes a night on phone with clients... That wasnt working 

I always tell clients my typical day.. Tell them i prefer to text.. If you call and i dont answer I'll get back with you in 24 hours when i can but my day starts at 5:30 am with letting dogs out and cleaning pens and ends at 7:30pm with letting dogs out and cleaning pens.. Then its dinner time and bed time... I dont got much time inbetween

As far as clients and test go i cant imagine having to talk to 10-30 clients every test!!!! One saturday night on a test weekend we were all going to dinner... a "bigger" pro from our club was eating with us We pull up to resturant and he's on phone Basically tells guy ok i gotta go and almost hangs up on guy and lays his phone on his dash and shuts the door... I said something about it He goes I'm eating in peace that damn thing will ring off the hook the wife knows to call his buddies phone at night if she needs something... I instantley went dang.. That sucks Gotta remember these guys have been at it since the sun came up and will be at well after the sun goes down Letting your dogs out to air and run in the hotel parking lot and feed...


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

jd6400 said:


> I really think the owner has too much time on his hands..lol...Jim


Jim if the said owner is who I suspect he only texts you between licking windows. # shortbuslifer


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

classact2731 said:


> only texts you between licking windows. # shortbuslifer


I almost fell out of my office chair reading ^^


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

I think the problem arises (for me anyway) because of the two different types of clients that trainers have. I am a client that will never call my trainer except to schedule my next time to go visit and work my dog and learn. I am just a gundog/hunt test client (not a Field Trialer). So, when I call or text him once every week or maybe once every two weeks, I would expect a call or text back the same day. The problem is the trainer also has 10-15 other people that maybe drive him crazy with phone calls and texts etc wanting updates. He is annoyed with all of them and therefore takes it out on me as well by not responding to my simple text of "what time on Saturday would you like me to arrive?" 

I don't care how busy someone is, it takes literally 5-10 seconds for someone to respond "9AM." That's all I would need and all that I am looking for as well. I am paying a lot of money and it would be nice to get a response. It would also help with referrals if your client likes you as a trainer and had a good experience. 

So, my point being, some clients abuse the communication with their trainer and therefore it affects the people who do not abuse their communication. 

In my business, I get overloaded with emails all the time from clients needing/wanting answers. If I didn't answer them timely, I wouldn't have any clients. The difference is, there are a lot less good dog trainers competing for business than there are people who do what I do. A nice position to be in if your a dog trainer. Just think, if there were 30 top of the line dog trainers within 5 miles of each other all competing for the same business, I bet their communication with their clients would improve.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Sometimes I get a text with "Yo" or "I'm a genius". I would rather the time be spent on the dog than a lot of talk. No news should be good news.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

my trainers have usually called me back within a few hours and return texts pretty quickly...just have to realize they can be very busy...running/training 10+ dogs is hard and takes time...if i cannot attend a hunt test i get an update to let me know her status throughout the day...


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

jd6400 said:


> I really think the owner has too much time on his hands..lol...Jim


You got to keep tabs on a trainer with this many Chesapeake's. You know something ain't right.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

classact2731 said:


> Jim if the said owner is who I suspect he only texts you between licking windows. # shortbuslifer


Haaa,I just saw this Scotty.Im actually rather proud of said owner becoming a usefull member of society now and what he is going through in his job,both of you need commended for what you dn another note as a trainer Im happy with owners that want to know whats going on,Ive had a few that didnt care and have realized those are the owners that are not going to spend the needed time......My best clients are close and can train with us on a regular basis....they also get invited to work their dog on shoots here in the fall winter and spring....Jim


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

j towne said:


> You got to keep tabs on a trainer with this many Chesapeake's. You know something ain't right.


Personally I loved that one 'j towne' 



[


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Heinz87 said:


> I see it from a different point of view. I understand how much time is involved. But we pay more for training of our dogs then what i pay a strength coach to train me 5 days a week 4-5 hours a day. Now the both are athletes. The strength coach develops a programmed plan with goals in mind and what phase in training is trying to be accomplished. Each week is recorded and every rep is counted or timed. The point it the coach creates a periodization weather it a block or linear but its a thought out plan u get every week and know the game plan. Alot you complain and say training isnt built in days but in months you are correct, but the quality calculated days is what makes those months happen faster. So i have high expectations and standards. I think you should be given a game plan and evaluate/self scout that plan each week. Not because its being to nosey but because it helps build and keep you going in the direction that u want to take. Alot of people make excuses but all the great athletes ive seen they know how to prepare and plan out what it takes to be great. I think dogs are the same way they are athletes so to really reach there full potential and create a complete dog you need to plan out and create goals and hold accountabilty to the standards that need to be accomplished.


Have you ever trained a dog? This plan of yours is not practical in dog training. ALL dogs learn different and should not be trained with a timeframe in mind. These are dogs not humans. People seem to forget that. Trainers follow a certian training program. The goals are pick up the bird and don't drop it untill I say so. Stop on the whistle and take a correct direction. And don't be a jerk! You hired this person to do a job let them do it. 

My daughter plays tennis. Has a coach, condition coach and goes to group clinic twice a week. I don't call them asking for updates everyweek. The proof is in her play. I trust them to do their job. Same with the guy who trains my dogs. However, I never have to worry about him calling me multiple times a week, sometimes a day. He is a very good multi-tasker. ;-)


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

classact2731 said:


> Jim if the said owner is who I suspect he only texts you between licking windows. # shortbuslifer


Sounds like someone is a little salty because said person only calls you only to tell you I'll call you back im walking I to Home Depot. Or is it because mike Vick is your new qb


----------



## wraithen (Dec 4, 2013)

I actually wish my trainer would take longer to reply. I usually have to send 3 emails because he never answers all my questions. I try to email no more than once every other week but I always ask for an updated picture on bill day. Im missing most of his growing phase so I think its fair. Usually get a reply in a few minutes to an hour.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

jd6400 said:


> Haaa,I just saw this Scotty.Im actually rather proud of said owner becoming a usefull member of society now and what he is going through in his job,both of you need commended for what you dn another note as a trainer Im happy with owners that want to know whats going on,Ive had a few that didnt care and have realized those are the owners that are not going to spend the needed time......My best clients are close and can train with us on a regular basis....they also get invited to work their dog on shoots here in the fall winter and spring....Jim


Yes hard at work. 16 and half hours down 7 and half to go. 

 
We are just waiting for he riots to start again. Freddie gray case about to start.


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

rboudet said:


> Have you ever trained a dog? This plan of yours is not practical in dog training. ALL dogs learn different and should not be trained with a timeframe in mind. These are dogs not humans. People seem to forget that. Trainers follow a certian training program. The goals are pick up the bird and don't drop it untill I say so. Stop on the whistle and take a correct direction. And don't be a jerk! You hired this person to do a job let them do it.
> 
> My daughter plays tennis. Has a coach, condition coach and goes to group clinic twice a week. I don't call them asking for updates everyweek. The proof is in her play. I trust them to do their job. Same with the guy who trains my dogs. However, I never have to worry about him calling me multiple times a week, sometimes a day. He is a very good multi-tasker. ;-)


1st - He has... His first dog was washed out as a hunting dog by a _self-proclaimed "pro."_ He then sent the dog to Rody Best where she excelled. And, Rody communicates well. His second dog is GRHRCH MH; titled at 2 years without failure. He is extremely hands on in the training and competing of his dogs. His 3rd dog went straight to master and titled in two months of campaigning; 6-6.

2nd - The plan referenced is exceedingly practical. The primary programs used today are developed on periodization; the "_Carr method"_ develops progression off systematic planning. You are obviously mistaken. 

3rd - Communication is critical. Especially for those who want to handle their dog whether hunting, hunt testing or field trialing their dog. Handling a dog without knowledge of what's been done or how it's been done is a recipe for a dog in cyclical, never-ending training that doesn't perform for the owner. Weekly updates are not nagging and dam sure not being a JERK!

4th - Your daughter is not a professional athlete, nor will she be. He was. His methods are proven for achievement. 

To the OP, find a trainer that will call you back within a reasonable amount of time and will communicate with you on how well your dog is doing and what you can be doing as a handler. A well respected trainer will give you this courtesy and respect as a client. I have my dogs with Clayton Taylor who consistently communicates, whether it's good, bad or ugly. Ironically, Rody nor Clayton take much time to respond on this forum, but they take time to give clients updates on their dogs.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Pompous d bag. Congrats. You earned every bit of that one.


----------



## Jmoods (Jul 15, 2015)

I've only had 2 dogs that have been to trainers, so my experience may be lacking compared to a lot of you. When I was deciding who to send a dog to last year, I talked to 5-6 trainers. Most of them were very gracious with their time. I did have one prominent guy that I emailed and left a VM with. He was nice enough to respond 2 months later. 

I feel that a trainer should be able to update a client every 7-10 days. I know they are busy, but my phone/email start ringing at 6 am everyday and I'm usually still answering them at 6 pm. If you don't treat your clients with respect, somebody else will. I know most of them do.


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pompous d bag. Congrats. You earned every bit of that one.


likewise...


----------



## Bbrown (Jan 5, 2013)

Matthew, you talk a lot never having seen rboudet's dog, trainer, or training methods. It's one thing to talk about someone's dog but it's another thing to talk about their child. I feel as if you crossed a line but it seems you travel the same circuit as we do so maybe you can explain what you meant about his daughter in person one day.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

mathewrodriguez said:


> 1st - He has... His first dog was washed out as a hunting dog by a _self-proclaimed "pro."_ He then sent the dog to Rody Best where she excelled. And, Rody communicates well. His second dog is GRHRCH MH; titled at 2 years without failure. He is extremely hands on in the training and competing of his dogs. His 3rd dog went straight to master and titled in two months of campaigning; 6-6.
> 
> 2nd - The plan referenced is exceedingly practical. The primary programs used today are developed on periodization; the "_Carr method"_ develops progression off systematic planning. You are obviously mistaken.
> 
> ...


Obviously you know best but I believe you are being rude stating what you did above!!! Better way to say it! IMHO


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

I'm sure his dogs are nice, I didn't question that. I believe rboudet crossed the line with the statement _"don't be a jerk!"_ Civil debate on differences is different than calling names. And, if your offended with respect to calling out someone and then making a reference, be prepared to have that reference called out for what it is, especially after personally attacking someone.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

mathewrodriguez said:


> I'm sure his dogs are nice, I didn't question that. I believe rboudet crossed the line with the statement _"don't be a jerk!"_ Civil debate on differences is different than calling names. And, if your offended with respect to calling out someone and then making a reference, be prepared to have that reference called out for what it is, especially after personally attacking someone.


What I am saying is there is a better way to say it! Both sides! B/c I am thinking it is not really beneficial nor is anybody learning from it and this is a good thread. IMO


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

mathewrodriguez said:


> I'm sure his dogs are nice, I didn't question that. I believe rboudet crossed the line with the statement _"don't be a jerk!"_ Civil debate on differences is different than calling names. And, if your offended with respect to calling out someone and then making a reference, be prepared to have that reference called out for what it is, especially after personally attacking someone.


See, I thought rboudet was talking about the dog not being a jerk, since he was listing the goals for the dog with the trainer, as in, sit, go, take cast. And don't be a jerk, was how I took it, not that he was calling Heinz a jerk. I would have substituted ahole, instead of jerk, but would have been talking about the dog, not another poster. I like my trainer to teach my dogs not to be aholes. ;-) Maybe he was calling Heinz a jerk, I don't know. But, still, pretty crass of you to say what you did about his daughter.


----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)

I think I called my trainer once the entire time she had my dog. I waited until my dog came home to start calling and emailing her daily&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

mathewrodriguez said:


> I'm sure his dogs are nice, I didn't question that. I believe rboudet crossed the line with the statement _"don't be a jerk!"_ Civil debate on differences is different than calling names. And, if your offended with respect to calling out someone and then making a reference, be prepared to have that reference called out for what it is, especially after personally attacking someone.


Your reading comprehension is a little slow. The don't be a jerk was in reference to what I expect to see in a dog! I'm not even going to get in the the rest of you diatribe. But if you think you can train a dog to a set schedule and follow a program to the written word. You go for it! Me and most of the people on this forum understand that. 

And as far as my daughter goes, no, she very likely will never be a pro tennis player and that's ok by me! But as long as she is excited to go to practice and tournaments I'll keep paying the bill. Anything else is langaippe! But I bet you a 100 bucks she beats you!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Not sure if I'm more pissed that you misquoted me and attacked because of it or your ASSumption of my my daughters tennis skills. &#55357;&#56865;. I'm picking up a puppy in Friendswood Tx in November, can you meet me at the breeders house and tell me which one of the puppies will be FC and/or AFC? Sure would save me a lot of time and money.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

mathewrodriguez said:


> 1st - He has... His first dog was washed out as a hunting dog by a _self-proclaimed "pro."_ He then sent the dog to Rody Best where she excelled. And, Rody communicates well. His second dog is GRHRCH MH; titled at 2 years without failure. He is extremely hands on in the training and competing of his dogs. His 3rd dog went straight to master and titled in two months of campaigning; 6-6.
> 
> 2nd - The plan referenced is exceedingly practical. The primary programs used today are developed on periodization; the "_Carr method"_ develops progression off systematic planning. You are obviously mistaken.
> 
> ...


Now you're being a Jerk


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

rboudet said:


> Your reading comprehension is a little slow. The don't be a jerk was in reference to what I expect to see in a dog! I'm not even going to get in the the rest of you diatribe. But if you think you can train a dog to a set schedule and follow a program to the written word. You go for it! Me and most of the people on this forum understand that.
> 
> And as far as my daughter goes, no, she very likely will never be a pro tennis player and that's ok by me! But as long as she is excited to go to practice and tournaments I'll keep paying the bill. Anything else is langaippe! But I bet you a 100 bucks she beats you!


I'll bet those folks from the North have no idea what LANGAIPPE means. I love your Avatar she looks like a sweetheart, and your pup is cute as well.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm from up north, and I know what Lagniappe is.


----------



## T3P0 (Jun 21, 2014)

DarrinGreene said:


> They should live up to whatever expectations they set with you, no more, no less. If no expectations were set, clear that up first, before complaining.
> 
> It' s a lot of money for anyone, you have a right to good service. That said a good pro has a 14 hour a day 6-7 day a week job so some understanding is needed.
> 
> Clear communication is the key yo all of it.


Of the 50-plus responses to this tread, I found Darrin's advice to be spot-on. The expectations of the client _*and *_pro should be discussed, at length, and agreed to by each other on the front-end. Just saves a lot of hassle down the road.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Sharon Potter said:


> I'm from up north, and I know what Lagniappe is.


Well then you need to be giving me some!


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

I am from the west and have no idea what it is


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Lagniappe: A little something extra.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Pronounced - Lan yap


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

The boudin I ate this morning must've had a little lagniappe in it because now I got the malade.


Oh and as far as communicating with a pro, opinions vary but if you spend anytime with that pro you'll probably notice that 1/3 of his life is already on the phone. How much you wanna add to that 1/3 is up to you. I personally try to add as little as possible.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

BJGatley said:


> I believe the good ones are.
> Maybe it is time for a field trip and meet them in person....IMO


Yes, much better to do it in person.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

The Pros I know usually devote a morning and or an evening a week, to billing, calling and answering emails. Otherwise Their on the run caring for dogs, driving dogs here or there, and training dogs. Most I know You'd be out of luck trying to talking to them during the day, unless you got out to train with them for the day. Best times to perhaps get a quick update; are morning during driving time (before training starts) or in the evening driving time; before they get home to air and feed. Other than that your probably going to have to wait a few days, or a week; until they get around to the day that they take care of all their calls and e-mails.

Drives me to distraction when a pro is on his phone all day, particularly when I and others have come out to train with said Pro. Really there's too much going on to get through mulitple setups to be on the phone to give everyone updates. If you really want an update, I've always found it best to go out and run-watch your dog.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

I love Sharon Potter's reply. I figure if there was a problem with the dog's progress the trainer would contact the owner, otherwise everything is going okay. I would want my trainer busy training my dog rather than chatting on the phone. If a client calls once or twice a month, that should be enough and even then keep the conversation short as the trainer works very hard and needs time to himself. An owner usually can go training with their trainer but few capitalize on it.


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

ErinsEdge said:


> Most likely the trainers are full. Was your email short and sweet, I would like to talk to you about training my dog? or did you go into detail what your expectations were with a trainer and what you expect to be done?


You appear to be the only one who has picked up on the fact that the OP is not yet a client, which may explain why the pros in question aren't quick in replying.

To the OP, you seem to have done your homework and found several trainers who are not just successful but who also meet your criteria for the dog you want trained. Busy, successful people don't always have the time to scrutinize their calls to determine the serious prospects from the tire kickers, it isn't lack of manners or business ethic. These individuals passed your competency test, now you might need to pass theirs; if you are close enough to drop in do so, if they are not convenient then persist in your attempts to reach them without complaint. Let's face it you shouldn't want to spend your money on a trainer who has too much time on their hands, view this delay as proof you have found the right trainers for your dog.

When you do become a client, hopefully you will have taken Darren's advice and discussed ahead of time the mode and frequency of communication which meet your needs.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

you pay for a trainers time and ability to train successfully . Once a month for a phone call is all the time I want to take up of my trainers time . My trainer just last week took my bitch to a repro clinic every day for progesterone testing and on Saturday for the AI . And there were a few more calls involved , and a helluva lot of her time. Special circumstance , obviously . I think my trainer and I are a good match , and my girl is doing well . If I needed more frequent updates , I don't understand the game and the long term goals .


----------



## cripes (Aug 14, 2011)

Why wouldn't it be standard procedure for a trainer to spell out the communication policies in his contract? It could eliminate a lot of hard feelings .


----------



## papacharlie (Sep 26, 2009)

*Well I will throw my 2 cents in this #1 a PRO is busy he has a string of Dogs that he puts though their paces and He/She is focused on Training when they are done for the day they have to help feed water and get the Dogs back in the kennel I have had Pro's Train all my Dogs and they would call me every month let me know the progress of same and if I don't hear from them usually they contact me and then tell me they are sorry about what happened but something came up YES I miss my Girl she has been gone since March 1st but this month on the 25th I pick her up and she is ready for the Hunt Tests Senior Div give Trainers some slack my Trainer gives me a progress report by e-mail or PM though FB and he #1 in my book *


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

cripes said:


> Why wouldn't it be standard procedure for a trainer to spell out the communication policies in his contract? It could eliminate a lot of hard feelings .


I've never signed a contract-I've had pro trainers since the mid 80's. This is many more than a couple. Usually I was happy to get a spot.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> I've never signed a contract-I've had pro trainers since the mid 80's. This is many more than a couple. Usually I was happy to get a spot.


I think the guys you're using have more than proven themselves from a service standpoint Nancy - you know the territory better than most people


----------

